# availible for help in illinois



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I am subbed to a local company for the year, but would be willing to drive an hour or so to go help out some where if needed . seems like the snow always goes around me. im avialible 24/7 if theres no plowing to do here . i have a 96 dodge 2500 with a 8.2 boss v, and comm. insurance. also possibly a second truck for night time work.. call me at: 630-768-8427
e-mail [email protected]
thanks , Bryan


----------

